# 01400 w/knee scopes



## nabernhardt (Mar 14, 2012)

just learning today that we cannot use 01400 with cpt codes such as 29880, 29881?

is this correct?

how would we code then for the anesthesia?

thanks


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 14, 2012)

Anesthesia for open or surgical arthroscopic procedures on knee joint; not otherwise specified 

29880 and 29881 are in the arthroscopy section of the CPT manual, and based on the anatomical site , these codes crosswalk to 01400


----------



## nabernhardt (Mar 15, 2012)

right I agree. but how come there is a CCI edit that says these cannot be billed together.
It doesnt make sense to me at all. Can anyone help me understand this please?


----------



## aaron.lucas (Mar 15, 2012)

is it because they cant be billed on the same bill by the same provider?  the surgery and anesthesia would typically be billed by different people, on separate forms, so the edit shouldn't apply there right?  or do I have the wrong idea about the NCCI edits?


----------

